# Midlands Model Engineering Exhibition - a few IC engine photos



## LADmachining (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Here are a few photos of the IC engine exhibits at the Midlands model engineering exhibition.

None of these are any of my work, BTW! 












This is a single cylinder opposed piston engine by Tom Pasco. More info:- http://www.modelenginenews.org/ed.2004.04.html#2






Freelance 40cc 90 degree V-twin, also by Tom Pasco.






A 6" scale McCormick-Deering Oil engine built by Mr S Elliot.






Freelance version of Economy Engine by Mr R Greenwell






1/4 scale De Havilland Gypsy by Tom Pasco.






1/4 scale Bentley BR2 radial by Mr A Johnston






Pressure controlled 2-stroke by Mr D Nunes






1/3rd scale Bentley 3litre engine by Mr M Sayers






'Maltese Falcon' 260cc Flat-4 by Jim Shelley. A book detailing the construction of this engine is available (I am not on commission, BTW ;D)






Mayfly aero engine with 'Minimag' magneto by Mr G Williams






Laser 75 engine with minimag conversion.

Overall, there weren't as many engines at this exhibition as some others I have been to, but those there were of a very high standard. :bow: This is not a complaint - there is nothing to stop me entering any of my engines to boost the numbers, except they maybe need a little more 'polish', in my opinion!  :big:

Anthony


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice! Thanks very much for posting the pictures. Beautiful work.

And here I am about to post a few pics of my latest part...it's not even finished. I'm almost embarrassed but the builders of these engines started out just like I did...one leg at a time.


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to take and post the pictures, Anthony. It is fun to get to see what other people have built.

Kenny


----------



## Mo deller (Oct 18, 2009)

Very nice to see. Thanks for posting.
Peter


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 18, 2009)

Truely remarkable work in each and every picture. Thanks so much for sharing those
Bill


----------



## rake60 (Oct 18, 2009)

Amazing works!

Thanks for the pictures!

Rick


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 19, 2009)

Anthony

Was a good day out imo, though a little quieter than last year methinks. Sorry I missed you and thanks for the photo's 

a few from me ............































CC


----------



## stearmoth (Jun 15, 2016)

HI,

You have posted beautiful projects! Thanks a lot!
Can anyone lead me to a builder/designer of an 1/3 sacle DH Gipsy I model engine? There are several built in 1/4 scale, but I am looking for a larger version suitable to power a museum scale 1/3 Gipsy Moth!

Any inputs are much appreciated!
Hans


----------

